# Beamer über dem Bett schräg auf Wand projezieren?



## Grotix (22. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute. Ich würde gerne einen Beamer im schlafzimmer aufstellen da ich keine möglichkeit habe einen fernseher aufzustellen. Da ich eine dose über dem bett habe und ich dort die möglichkeit hätte eine steckdose einzusetzen würde ich gerne von ikea ein regal oder board über kopf montieren und von dort aus schräg auf die wand projezieren.

Wie ist sowas möglich? Das bild sollte mitte raumhöhe ungefähr sein und der beamer fast ganz an der decke ca mittig vom raum.
Hätte eine kleine skizze hinzugefügt damit man es besser versteht

Lg


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2020)

Schräg projizieren ist kein Problem, der Beamer muss dann aber die Funktionalitäten besitzen, um die durch schräge Projektion entstehenden (Trapez-)Verzerrungen auszugleichen. Schräg von unten/oben (was ohnehin kaum vermeidbar ist) können dabei die meisten Geräte durch passende Einstellungen ausgleichen (so dass das projizierte Bild gerade/rechteckig ist), seitlich ist aber weitaus weniger verbreitet. Das gibts zwar auch (beispielsweise "Lens Shift" kann das glaub ich), ist aber in seiner Wirkung begrenzt (also wie schief es sein darf dass es noch gut aussieht am Ende) und wahrscheinlich nicht grade günstig.


----------



## Grotix (22. Juli 2020)

Könntest du mir sowas verlinken? Im schlafzimmer muss es jetzt kein high end produkt sein. Haben im wohnzimmer einen großen fernseher aber ich vermisse das im bett liegen und zu fernsehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte vielleicht, habe aber zu wenig Erfahrung damit dass der Tipp irgendwie fundiert wäre. Das überlasse ich lieber Usern die da mehr Praxiserfahrung haben oder die Modelle kennen.
Was vielleicht noch hilfreich wäre wäre, wie die Raummaße in etwa aussehen und wie die Position des Beamers genau ist so dass man sehen/errechnen kann wie groß der Winkel der Projektion ausfallen wird. Weil wenn der zu groß wird funktioniert es mit keinem Beamer wirklich gut (je kleiner der Winkel desto einfacher korrigierbar).


----------



## Grotix (22. Juli 2020)

Der raum ist ca 4x4m. Den beamer würde ich mittig vom raum aufhängen ca


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, es ist deutlich einfacher, den Strom so zu verlängern, dass du senkrecht projizieren kannst, als das Bild mit optischen Kniffen "zu retten".
Selbst wenn die Dose in der Raummitte ist, kannst du mit Nagelklemmen oder einem Kabelkanal die Stromzufuhr etwas seitlich verlagern, ohne dass es "schlimm" aussieht.

Schau dir einfach die Datenblätter von Modellen in deiner Preisklasse an. Da wird drinstehen, bis zu wieviel °Grad Bildfehler mit der Optik korrigiert werden können.
Ich bezweifle, dass es über 10° hinaus geht und bei dir sind wir irgendwo bei 25°+.
Und selbst, wenn es dir gelingt das Bild "rechteckig" zu ziehen: kaufst du dir damit den Umstand ein, dass das Bild an den Rändern zwangsweise unscharf wird. Man hat nur im Fokus (Bildmitte) das perfekte Bild und die Schärfe fällt nach außen hin cosinus-abhängig ab. Und der weicht mit größerem Winkel schneller (von 1) ab, als bei senkrechter Projektion, wo der Winkel klein bleibt.


----------



## Cruach (24. Juli 2020)

Die ganzen Korrekturmöglichkeiten bei einem Beamer sollten nur äußerst sparsam eingesetzt werden. Je mehr du davon nutzt desto schlechter wird das Bild. Nen schönen unscheinbaren Alu-Kabelkanal legen (der fällt dir nach ner Woche sowieso nicht mehr auf)  und den Beamer direkt auf die Projektionsfläche ausrichten. Nur so am Rande: Ich hatte im Wohnzimmer auch nen Beamer statt eines Fernsehers. Klar, das große Bild war schon der Hammer, aber das Betriebsgeräusch des Beamers auch (war ein Benq W1070). Wenn du an der Wand Platz für eine Leinwand hast dann sollte man dort auch nen Fernseher platzieren können?!


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2020)

Ja man könnte dort auch einen Fernseher hinstellen. Das wäre mir nach genauerem informieren auch lieber. Wir haben die Wohnung schon umgebaut und fragten uns damals schon ob wir dort noch Steckdosen platzieren sollten aber es deutlich mehraufwand gewesen wäre und wir gesagt haben wir wollen keinen Fernseher mehr im Schlafzimmer. Irgendwie will ich jezt doch wieder einen es ist einfach was anderes im Schlafzimmer zu fernsehen und dann einzuschlafen...
Nun müsste ich ein Verlängerungskabel durch den Raum legen und man könnte beim nächtlichen Klobesuch leicht stolpern... Weiß keine Ideale Lösung leider


----------



## Rudolf599 (28. Juli 2020)

Für die Verlängerung gibt es schöne Abdeckleisten bei Amazon. Habe solche Leisten selbst im Einsatz und es gibt keine Stolperfallen


----------



## Grotix (6. August 2020)

Ok dann suche ich nach so etwas... aber ist auch keine optimale Lösung. Sieht einfach kacke aus. Ärgerlich halt nach einem Umbau wenn man Verlängerungskabel legen muss


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. Oktober 2020)

Zieh das Kabel doch über die Decke.
Ansonsten: Beamer machen das bombastischste Bild, aber kosten auch immer Geld pro Einsatz (Lampenleistung) und sind nur sehr aufwändig ruhigzustellen, was auch wieder Platz kostet (je wirkungsvoller die Hushbox, desto grösser und schwerer).
Insofern für einen passenden Kinoraum für Filmerlebnisse optimal.
Für die Tagesschau im 4x4 Meter-Zimmer... da kannste die Vorteile nicht ausspielen, Deine Leinwand wäre ja laut Skizze auch nicht grösser als ein TV.


----------



## JackA (19. Oktober 2020)

Hier: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081YRL7BB/


----------

